# FreeBSD 7.1 Install Hangs



## no_dice (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey All,

I'm currently trying to install 7.1 Stable on my Dell PowerEdge 1950 so I can use ZFS but the install is hanging almost instantly.  I get the 'Welcome to FreeBSD!' screen and have tried every option, but the install hangs after the first line:

/boot/kernel/acpi.ko text=0x52520 data=0x23a0+0x186c syms=[0x4+0x8600+0x4+0xb0ae]
/

From the searches I've done, it seems like my hardware *should* be supported -- does anyone have any experience installing FreeBSD on a PowerEdge?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SeanC (Mar 11, 2009)

Double-check the integrity of your iso file, then try to burn it to CD again. The original CD that you are trying to install from is, most likely, corrupted.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

Some additional pointers here.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 11, 2009)

If your install hangs there, try booting with acpi disabled. If that works, check for vendor BIOS upgrades.
You can also try a 6.4 install cd, do a standard install, 'developer' distribution, no ports, then do a source upgrade to 7.1.
I found the install CD's on some Dell servers flakey, but source upgrades work. I've met several that install dandy with 6.x install cd's, but not with 7.x.


----------



## rewired (Mar 25, 2009)

I whannna install FreBSD 7.1 through ftp from main site, installer goes to  ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/i386/7.1-RELEASE but server tell" No such directory:ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/i386/7.1-RELEASE". What should i do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by 'ftp from main site', but http://www.freebsd.org/where.html points to different locations.


----------



## rewired (Mar 25, 2009)

i mean "installation from ftp"


----------

